# Intel Rapid Storage Technology zerschiesst mir das System - Alternativen



## cysez (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe einen frustigen ersten Tag mit meinem neuen Rechner hinter mir. Problem war, dass nach der Treiberinstallation kein Windowsupdate mehr möglich war. Nach Neuinstallation, schrittweiser Treiberinstallation und Internetrecherche konnte ich es auf den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber, der bei meinem ASRock Board auf der Treiber-CD dabei war eingrenzen. Und siehe da: Nach Deinstallation des Programms konnte ich Win7 wieder updaten. Nun meine Frage: Brauche ich dieses Programm? Wenn ja, gibt es Alternativen, die mir Windows nicht zerschiessen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Nein, den Mist brauchst du nicht. Das ist nur für Software-Raid.


----------



## Deep Thought (15. Februar 2014)

Treiber-CDs sind doch so was von 90er... 

Versuch es mal mit der neusten Version direkt von der Intel-Webseite.
Weg lassen würde ich ihn nicht. Der Treiber bringt womöglich etwas mehr Tempo für die Festplatte, und evtl. auch einen geringeren Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Asptx (15. Februar 2014)

> Nein, den Mist brauchst du nicht. Das ist nur für Software-Raid.



ist auch meine meinung ... von diesem cd´s ist meistens nur ein kleiner bruchteil überhaupt brauchbar  

LG


----------



## D0pefish (15. Februar 2014)

Mein Wissensstand ist zuzeit dieser:

bis Win7=RST intallieren wegen aktuellem ACPI / RAID-Treiber, Tray-Tool aus dem Autostart nehmen bzw. über Einstellungen deaktivieren
Win8=bisher keine Installation nötig

Meine eSATA-Konfiguration benötigt mit aktuellem Intel-Treiber (also auch unter Win8) wieder ihren eigenen Treiber vom MoBo-Hersteller für reibungslose Autoerkennung. Wenn ich erst den eSATA Treiber und dann RST installiere zerbastelt RST die Autoerkennung unter Windows.


----------



## RealMadnex (15. Februar 2014)

@D0pefish
Auch unter Windows 7 ist der RST nicht zwingend notwendig.

Da du einen extra eSATA-Treiber hast, wird der eSATA-Port deines Boards nicht von dem nativen Intel SATA-Controller gesteuert, sondern von einem anderen Chip (meist JMicron oder Marvell). Der RST-Treiber hat mit diesem Controller überhaupt nichts zu tun. Mag sein, dass die Installationsreihenfolge der beiden Treiber wichtig ist, da der ein oder andere Treiber in den Windows-Einstellungen rumpfuscht. Hast du es denn mal ganz ohne die Installation des RST versucht. Der Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.

Übrigens, die Treiber, die die Mainboard-Hersteller zum Download anbieten sind so gut wie nie aktuell.


----------



## copland (15. Februar 2014)

Alles falsch.
Mach nen BIOS update, geht alles ganz easy übern UEFI und fertig ist es. Nun kannste den Treiber beruhigt installieren.
Hatte 2 Boards wo ich das machen musste.

Asrock macke.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Wieso alles falsch? Das bringt einem doch im Endeffekt nur Software-Raid und es ist unnötig, einen AHCI-Treiber zu installieren, da es auch so tut.


----------



## copland (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte ein fehlerhaftes Board (BIOS). Dieser Fehler wurde auch in den Bewertungen bei Alternate aufgeführt.
Es ist nur  nötig ein Update zu machen und schon lässt sich der Treiber problemlos installieren! Asrock H87 Haswell.


----------



## norse (16. Februar 2014)

ähm der IRST hat nicht viel mit dem Softwareraid zu tun ... damit kannst du dein Festplattenstatus erfahren, er bringt automatisch ne Meldung wenn was mit den Platten nicht stimmt ... fürs Software Raid ist Windows verantwortlich.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Siehe Intels Info:
http://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/architecture-and-technology/rapid-storage-technology.html

Laut denen ist es mit für Software-Raid verantwortlich.


----------



## RealMadnex (16. Februar 2014)

@norse
Er meint das Fake- bzw. BIOS-RAID des Intel Chipsatzes und damit hat der IRST sehr wohl was mit zu tun.


----------



## cysez (16. Februar 2014)

copland schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein fehlerhaftes Board (BIOS). Dieser Fehler wurde auch in den Bewertungen bei Alternate aufgeführt.
> Es ist nur  nötig ein Update zu machen und schon lässt sich der Treiber problemlos installieren! Asrock H87 Haswell.



Sofern sich das auf meinen (Ausgangs-)Thread bezieht: Vielen Dank!!! Das ist genau mein Board. Auf der ASRock-Seite sind mehrere BIOS-Versionen verlinkt. Sollte ich in jedem Fall die aktuellste (1.90) nehmen oder empfiehlst du eine andere?


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Immer das neueste nehmen.


----------



## cysez (16. Februar 2014)

Ha!

@copland: Vielen Dank! Dein Tipp hat alle Probleme gelöst! Rapid Storage und Windows Update laufen parallel! Auch Dank an alle anderen, die so schnell geantwortet haben. Das Forum ist wirklich klasse! Ihr habt mir den Sonntag enorm versüßt!!!


----------



## copland (17. Februar 2014)

Bitteschön.
Denn was anderes konnte es ja nicht sein.


----------

